# AMD Graphics and Cubase crashes 2020



## Wibben (Mar 20, 2020)

I upgraded my DAW PC last year and went all in on AMD with a 3900x and a Radeon 5700. I love this machine but some time late last year AMD updated their graphics card software to a new suite called Adrenaline 2020. Ever since then, I get constant and spontaneous crashes in Cubase 10 and 10.5. with no clear pattern. I’ve been in contact with Steinberg back and forth for 2 months trying to find what the issue is. They are at a loss and say they most likely cannot solve the issue. I’ve not contacted AMD yet, but figure they send me back to Steinberg since it’s their app that crashes…

The only working solution to this is to use pre-2020 Adrenaline drivers, but that means I cannot utilize the GPU for my game dev and artist work, so it is not a long-term solution.

Has anyone else experienced this issue, or am I alone here?


----------



## Pictus (Mar 20, 2020)

Wibben said:


> Has anyone else experienced this issue, or am I alone here?



No CUBASE or new AMD stuff here, but lets try in steps:

1 - In the motherboard BIOS set PCIe to GEN *3*, not AUTO or GEN 4

2 - Use DDU to remove the current GPU driver and allow it to reboot in SAFE mode to do the cleaning

3 - Make sure to use the latest GPU driver version 20.3.1 release Date 3/19/2020

4 - *If* still have problems, keep what you already did and with Autoruns disable some
Scheduled Tasks and reboot




5 - *If* all fails, also disable the Services>AMD External Events Utility and Reboot
But FreeSync will not work...


----------



## RonV (Mar 20, 2020)

About 6 months ago, I was running Cubase 10 on an AMD Ryzen5 2400G box with Vega 11 graphics. Cubase would crash at least once a day and sometimes more. It was sudden and there was never a crash dump. The only indication was a Windows application event viewer message indicating a fault in the ucrtbase.dll module. Steinberg agreed that it was likely a video driver issue, but no solution. I tried several AMD driver versions with little consistent results. Ultimately as a workaround, I removed the Radeon drivers completely and let Windows 10 install the Win10 Basic Video driver. The system worked fine and normal graphics were fine. That pretty much resolved the crashes, but would not be a solution for using more advanced video features or gaming, etc. Ultimately, I replaced the box with an Intel i7-8700 with Intel integrated graphics, and have not seen a Cubase crash since.


----------



## Wibben (Mar 21, 2020)

Pictus said:


> No CUBASE or new AMD stuff here, but lets try in steps:
> 
> 1 - In the motherboard BIOS set PCIe to GEN *3*, not AUTO or GEN 4
> 
> ...



Thank you, Pictus. I will try this as soon as I can! How do I change the PCIe generation in the UEFI?


----------



## Pictus (Mar 21, 2020)

Wibben said:


> Thank you, Pictus. I will try this as soon as I can! How do I change the PCIe generation in the UEFI?


How would I know when each manufacturer has its own version
and I don't even know what you have?
It's in the BIOS somewhere, check the manual...


----------



## Wibben (Mar 21, 2020)

Pictus said:


> How would I know when each manufacturer has its own version
> and I don't even know what you have?
> It's in the BIOS somewhere, check the manual...


Fair enough, didn't realize it differed so much between manufacturers. I think I found it and it seems to work! No crash for hours with latest drivers and all bloat installed. Either that or the latest amd drivers fixed something, but I seriously doubt that, so thank you Pictus! 2 months of dialogue with steinberg and no luck. A couple of minutes on VI and you show up and save the day, haha 
Cheers!


----------



## Pictus (Mar 21, 2020)

Wibben said:


> (...)so thank you Pictus!


You are welcome and I am very happy that everything went well!
Probably there are others with the same problem as you, talk with Steinberg
that you fixed the problem and maybe post something in CUBASE forum.


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 21, 2020)

Got an RX 5700 last december. Got Refund because Cubase and Kontakt (also some plugins gui) were crashing. Also the GPU was causing a huge amount of pops, cracks and stability issues on my Apollo x6.

If you can't fix this. Run!


----------



## Leo B (Feb 4, 2021)

Just wanted to give my thanks to Pictus. Just changed my RTX 2060 to Gen 3 and now my Cubase isn't crashing every 2 minutes. you've done me a huge favour, thankyou.


----------



## Publius (Mar 10, 2021)

This is still an issue with cubase 11. Steinberg is taking the position that its radeon fault, even though dorico, and all other programs do not crash like cubase. The crash happens when one tries to re-size a cubase window. The cubase forum had a post stating the radeon driver from August of 2020 will fix the problem. It worked for me. I think this is a very serious problem with cubase, but there is no indication Steinberg is addressing it--it appears they are blaming AMD/Radeon.


----------

